# Picking a Warhammer Army



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been playing Warhammer 40k for a few years and i recently decided to try my hand at Warhammer. I don't know anything about Warhammer armies so I was wondering if you guys could help me pick one that would be good for a Warhammer beginner. I play Chaos Space Marines and Blood Angels in 40k, and I was thinking High Elves or Dark Elves for Warhammer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Mal


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

If you're looking for a good beginner army, I'd go with the dark elves. They have solid rules, and most of their units are viable, so you can run what you like, and they have several power builds if you're so inclined. 

High elves are good, but the lack the variety that dark elves have. but that's just my humble opinion.


----------

